# Job Offer in Abu Dhabi



## rdmedranoo (Nov 18, 2014)

Hello,

I will like to ask for your advice, I've been contacted by a recruiter from M.H. Alshaya group offering me a Store Manager Position for H&M Stores.

I have a wife and 2 small children ( 6 and 4) and I am willing to know more about them, I know the group is really big and the biggest retailer of Middle East, Today in a couple of hours I will have a second phone interview with someone of the group.

I am aware of the potential of moving to Abu Dhabi plus entering a such big group, but during my research hours I have seen good comments and bad comments about Alshaya, I am a little bit worried about making the decision to continue or stop this process, I have 2 children and the last thing I want is to move to some place I will not be comfortable or they will not be too.

How restrictive are they in Abu Dhabi for women? Any dress codes, or any other important culture matter that I must be aware of?

The recruiter said there are not too much benefits, for example accommodation, car, education was not confirm if it will be provided, etc. He do mentioned the salary will be tax free, but still haven't mentioned the salary amount.

What will be a good salary or a decent salary for a Family of 4, anyone that had worked for them? and comment their experiences as an employee

Thank you very much

Kind Regards,


----------



## KhalidAbuDhabi (Oct 10, 2016)

Dear,

No doubt Alshaya is a really big group having many subsidiaries within UAE. One of my friend working in Alshaya group (Debenhems). He was called from his country too but his experience was so far not seems very good with them. First couple of weeks he thought he joined a big group with lot of better opportunities but later on, he has been given such task which is totally not in his Job description but no choice there after. He works as a Merchandiser. As your position is a store manager, first thing to check your visa status, it should be a managerial tag with in Visa. Secondly there is no particular dress-code for women or any restriction on dressing. I would go further if you had a salary figure known already. 

I would like to say best of luck and God bless you.


----------



## rdmedranoo (Nov 18, 2014)

theviewabudhabi said:


> Dear,
> 
> No doubt Alshaya is a really big group having many subsidiaries within UAE. One of my friend working in Alshaya group (Debenhems). He was called from his country too but his experience was so far not seems very good with them. First couple of weeks he thought he joined a big group with lot of better opportunities but later on, he has been given such task which is totally not in his Job description but no choice there after. He works as a Merchandiser. As your position is a store manager, first thing to check your visa status, it should be a managerial tag with in Visa. Secondly there is no particular dress-code for women or any restriction on dressing. I would go further if you had a salary figure known already.
> 
> I would like to say best of luck and God bless you.


Thank you very much for your reply, Yesterday I had a second interview and they mentioned there will be a couple of additional interviews.

I am trying to investigate as much as I can about the company and if it will be a good decision to work with them

Regards,


----------



## KhalidAbuDhabi (Oct 10, 2016)

What and where are you working currently? You could do a rough analysis through that as well. This can give multiple reasons that you should or should not switch from your current company to another.


----------



## rdmedranoo (Nov 18, 2014)

theviewabudhabi said:


> What and where are you working currently? You could do a rough analysis through that as well. This can give multiple reasons that you should or should not switch from your current company to another.


Thank you, I am from Honduras and I am working for the second largest supermarket chain in the country as a Store Manager


----------



## KhalidAbuDhabi (Oct 10, 2016)

Great to hear, i m sure you the difference of both industries even though the position is same, right?


----------

